# Suche coole (Indie-)Games für zwischendurch;)



## d1rtyd3vil14 (3. April 2012)

*Suche coole (Indie-)Games für zwischendurch*

Hey Leute 

 Ich suche für zwischendurch aber auch für längere Spiele'sitzungen' ein paar Indiegames .. sowas in der Art wie Limbo, All Zombies must die, The binding of Isaac oder auch Zombie Driver 

Also die Obigen habe ich schon gespielt und ich finde irgendwie keine coolen Spiele mehr.

Wenn ihr noch irgendwelche Tipps hättet.. ich freu mich über jede Antwort! 




lg


----------



## True Monkey (3. April 2012)

*AW: Suche coole (Indie-)Games für zwischendurch*

Hier solltest du genügend Anregung finden 

Startseite :: ZOCKERPERLEN :: Indiegames


----------



## d1rtyd3vil14 (3. April 2012)

*AW: Suche coole (Indie-)Games für zwischendurch*

cool, werd ich gleich mal reinschauen!


€: hab mal die seite durchstöbert .. ein spiel hats mir angetan, werd ich mir nochmal genauer angucken, bevor ichs mir kaufen sollte  ... 

habt ihr sonst vielleicht noch ideen, empfehlungen?


----------



## True Monkey (3. April 2012)

*AW: Suche coole (Indie-)Games für zwischendurch*

Mein Tip für ein ganz außergewöhnliches Game ist Journey .....dummerweise nur für PS3 

Journey - PlayStation Network, PSN, Spiel

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_mF8KkDiIdk&feature


----------



## d1rtyd3vil14 (4. April 2012)

*AW: Suche coole (Indie-)Games für zwischendurch*



True Monkey schrieb:


> Mein Tip für ein ganz außergewöhnliches Game ist Journey .....dummerweise nur für PS3
> 
> Journey*-*PlayStation Network, PSN, Spiel
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_mF8KkDiIdk&feature


 
ja... hab ich auch schon von gehört und mir ein lets play zu angeguckt.. echt schade, dass es das nur für ps3 gibt.=/ 

btw: ich suche spiele für PC .. sorry, dass ich vergessen habe, das zu erwähnen:p


----------



## Ich 15 (4. April 2012)

*AW: Suche coole (Indie-)Games für zwischendurch*

Super Meat Boy, Trine (ist aber kein richtiges Indie Spiel), Dear Easter(ist kein richtiges Spiel aber trotzdem verdammt gut)


----------



## d1rtyd3vil14 (4. April 2012)

*AW: Suche coole (Indie-)Games für zwischendurch*

Super Meat Boy hab ich schon gespielt.. zum Glück mit Controller, habs bei nem Kumpel ein Mal mit Tastatur gezockt, und wäre fast ausgerastet  .. Trine habe ich schonmal gesehen, fand ich aber etwas kitschtig und vom Gameplay nich so schön  .. und Dead Esther überlege ich noch.. habe mir schon einige Artikel durchgelesen, aber die sagten auch, dass es eigentlich kein echtes Spiel, sondern eher Beobachten und kein Handeln ist 
Ich werd mir das noch einmal durch den Kopf gehen lassen 


lg


----------



## Rolk (7. April 2012)

*AW: Suche coole (Indie-)Games für zwischendurch*

Bunch of Heroes 
Booster Trooper 
Defense Grid: The Awakening


----------



## d1rtyd3vil14 (8. April 2012)

*AW: Suche coole (Indie-)Games für zwischendurch*



Rolk schrieb:


> Bunch of Heroes


 Das is genau das Richtige! danke für den Tipp 


Rolk schrieb:


> Booster Trooper


Nicht so meins, ist wie Soldat


Rolk schrieb:


> Defense Grid: The Awakening


da lad ich mir glaube ich mal die Demo runter, wenn es das gibt 

Fals das hier noch jemand lesen sollte und auch auf der Suche ist, ic hhab jetzt "Warp" von einem Freund empfohlen bekommen. Ist auch ganz lustig, ich würds weiter empfehlen .


----------



## angelicanus (11. April 2012)

*AW: Suche coole (Indie-)Games für zwischendurch*

Ich bin neulich auf Tiny and Big gestoßen, ist zwar noch nicht released aber es gibt ein Demolevel zum ausprobieren.
Hat meiner Meinung nach ein recht einzigartiges Konzept!





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=6DM-uw1zmKU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## fac3l3ss (11. April 2012)

*AW: Suche coole (Indie-)Games für zwischendurch*

EDGE und NightSky? (Bei Steam suchen)


MfG
fac3l3ss


----------



## -Lucky+Devil- (11. April 2012)

*AW: Suche coole (Indie-)Games für zwischendurch*

Das Spiel finde ich irgendwie geil. Keine Ahnung, ob es hier gut zu den Indie-Games reinpasst.

Airport Madness 3



(Nur nebenbei: Auf der Seite darf mein 7-jähriger Neffe immer ein bisschen zocken.)


----------



## RapToX (11. April 2012)

*AW: Suche coole (Indie-)Games für zwischendurch*

bastion (!)


amnesia: the dark descent
audiosurf
demolition inc.
orcs must die!
plants vs zombies
poker night at the inventory
renegade ops

sind zwar nicht alles indie-spiele, aber dafür genau das richtige für ein paar kurze, oder auch längere, spielsessions 
ansonsten einfach mal den steam-shop durchsuchen, da gibts haufenweise (gute) indie-spiele: Indie games on Steam


----------



## Eftilon (11. April 2012)

*AW: Suche coole (Indie-)Games für zwischendurch*

Da kann ich 

Limbo

sagen, habe nur gutes gelesen, habe es aber nicht probiert


eftilon


----------



## fac3l3ss (11. April 2012)

*AW: Suche coole (Indie-)Games für zwischendurch*



Eftilon schrieb:


> (...)


 Dieses steht schon im Startpost. 

Amnesia und Audiosurf sind wirklich super Spiele! 
Besonders Amnesia, man kann nämlich selber Custom Storys erstellen und andere spielen!


MfG
fac3l3ss


----------



## NuTSkuL (11. April 2012)

*AW: Suche coole (Indie-)Games für zwischendurch*

ich fasse es nicht! es hat noch niemand The Binding of Isaac erwähnt. edit: sry, wurde ja gleich im startpost gesagt xD
erst neulich gekauft: Capsized. passend dazu noch alien breed 1-3  
evtl noch magicka? beep? braid? limbo? machninarium? shank?


----------



## Rolk (12. April 2012)

*AW: Suche coole (Indie-)Games für zwischendurch*

Alien Breed 1-3 habe ich als Fehlkauf abgeschrieben. Geschmackssache, aber da finde ich das kostenlose Alien Swarm um Welten besser (ist halt Multiplayer).

Gratuitous Space Battles habe ich noch vergessen. Ist auch ganz nett.


----------



## JackMayol (24. April 2012)

*AW: Suche coole (Indie-)Games für zwischendurch*

"Running with rifles" würde ich vorschlagen. Macht en heiden Spass im coop, single player oder im PvP mit bots Unterstützung. 
Hier ein Video von ein paar wilkürlichen Kampfszenen die ich aufgenommen habe:

Running with Rifles 0.63 - prerelease ingame footage. - YouTube

wer noch mehr Action will, kann bis zu 600 AI Soldaten in einer Map angreifen und verteidigen lassen! (in meinem Vid waren es "nur" 100, und das reicht mir auch  )


----------



## NuTSkuL (25. April 2012)

*AW: Suche coole (Indie-)Games für zwischendurch*

klickt mal hier
sieht interessant aus


----------



## Shona (25. April 2012)

*AW: Suche coole (Indie-)Games für zwischendurch*

Ich zähle einfach mal alle auf die ich habe^^ Empfehle auch die Trailer dazu an zu schauen den es lohnt sich definitiv



Spielename | Kleiner text dazu xD
Eets | Das Spiel wurde irgendwo mal Beschrieben mit "Lemmings auf Extasy"  danach hab ich es gekauft und es stimmt zu 100% xD
Dungeon Defenders | Towerdefense und Indie Spiel in einem
AaAaAA!!! - A Reckless Disregard for Gravity  |  Basejump
AaaaaAAaaaAAAaaAAAAaAAAAA!!! for the Awesome  |  selbige wie oben
Audiosurf  |  Sollte bekannt sein
Beat Hazard  | Kranker als Audiosurf wenn man alle Effekte auf 200% setzt xD -> 
[SUICIDAL] Beat Hazard - Through the Fire and Flames (DragonForce) [SUICIDAL] - YouTube

BIT.TRIP BEAT | Ka wie ich das beschreiben soll einfach mal ein Trailer anschauen
BIT.TRIP RUNNER | Ka wie ich das beschreiben soll einfach mal ein Trailer anschauen
Bunch of Heroes | Kann sehr lustig werden wenn man des öfferen stirbt xD
EDGE | Kann einen verzweifeln lassen
Monday Night Combat | Wird glaube ich seit Super Monday Night Combat weniger gespielt
Super Monday Night Combat | The rules have changed! xD
Plain Sight | Habe ich von einem Indie Bundle aber noch nie gespielt, sieht aber lustig aus^^
Recettear: An Item Shop's Tale | RPG und Indie in einem. Wer Final Fantasy mag wird das definitv auch mögen xD
RUSH | Kann dich wie EDGE verzweifeln lassen
Super Meat Boy | Achja der Fleichklops der zum Retter wird
Toki Tori | Sehr witzig und der zweite Teil soll im herbst folgen
World of Goo | Da muss man ab und an auch mal nachdenken
Minecraft | DAS Indie Spiel des letzten Jahres^^
The Binding of Isaac | Der heulende Junge der vor seiner Mutter flüchtet 

Bei "Bunch of Heroes" muss ich das gleube ich auch erklären was ich meine. Den bei jedem Tod verdoppelt sich die Zeit bis man respawnt. So kann es passieren das man irgendwann mal 45 Minuten warten muss^^

PS: Könnten einige Spiele fehlen da ich nicht jedes jetzt nachschauen wollte welches Genre es hat  Bei 180 Spielen ist das einfach zu viel^^


----------



## stimpi2k4 (30. April 2012)

*AW: Suche coole (Indie-)Games für zwischendurch*

Ich habe mir heute Toy Soldiers gekauft natürlich bei Steam ... das gibt es auch für die Xbox das macht richtig bock


----------

